# Do you want to play dnd? FULL



## rottythot (Feb 18, 2020)

Does anyone wantto play dnd? I found cool rule set that allows you to play basically as any species and any class you can imagine so I'd like to try that out.
I would be the dm in this scenario.

Quick intro to Gateway rules





> *GATEWAY RPG Tabletop System *is a *Free*, *rules-lite, easy to learn*, *fast-paced,* and *universal* D20 Roleplaying Game framework that is perfect for introducing new players to the hobby of tabletop RPGs. This system allows for any theme or setting, from *Fantasy* to *Cyberpunk*, from *Horror* to *Noir*, or whatever your imagination can create.
> 
> GATEWAY’S simple rules are based around similar mechanics from the *5th Edition* of _*"The most popular roleplaying game in the world"*_.  It is easy for new players to learn the rules, go on an adventure in a short period of time, and is the perfect *"gateway" *to other tabletop RPGs. The open genre even provides a great format for "One Shot" adventures with your fellow veteran players and Game Masters. Alternatively, long term on-going campaigns are possible by using Gateway's "Advanced Play Variant" or by simply incorporating (or even replacing) with other d20 systems such as D&D, Pathfinder, Star Wars D20, etc.


Link to Gateway's Drivethrurpg page

I have some idea of the plot, but to plan more I do need players. I like to have very chill adventures just so I can hang out with people and have some goofs. Right now I'm looking for 4-5 people to play with.

Roleplays would take place in discord vc maybe once a week if every one can gather then.
The plot I have in mind does involve a ship. 
Keep fetishes/kinks to yourself please. This is meant to be fun adventure for everyone. 
Comment or pm me if you're interested!


----------



## Universe (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm interested as long as it's non sexual


----------



## rottythot (Feb 19, 2020)

@Universe  Hi hi! 

@Battle Foxxo  I'm planning on keeping it non-sexual. We're here to smack our problems with witty talk, bad jokes and weapons.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Feb 19, 2020)

Aright count me in! My work schedule is a bit sporadic but I'll keep y'all updated on it


----------



## Limedragon27 (Feb 21, 2020)

Never saw this before, this could be interesting to try out, I would be interested.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 21, 2020)

If there's still room, what the Hell.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 21, 2020)

yay dnd! I'm addicted to it


----------



## Arix (Feb 21, 2020)

If there's room for a party fighter, I love me some good DnD.


----------



## Chu-toy (Feb 22, 2020)

Um, is there room for someone that hasn't played end before, but wants to learn?


----------

